# Jalapeno 911 ?!? !?!



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been struck lately by jalapeno madness, induced by my discovery of Pioneer Woman's blog some months ago, and her Jalapeno Poppers recipe. The poppers are really good! I would have made poppers last evening but my guest was a cheeseophobe (doesn't like cheese) and today I've realized that I've overbought jalapeno chili peppers. Today my jalapenos are starting to look a bit wilted and I'm pretty sure jalapeno peppers and tonight's sushi fare are on different continents!

So frugal that I am, and not wanting to commit to a jalapeno friendly appetizer tomorrow night (probably cooking an Asian shrimp recipe, perhaps Shrimp and Walnuts in Spicy Cream Sauce (Chinese) or Thai Shrimp Curry), it looks like I need to plan on preserving my jalapenos.

One thing I know for sure, almost any chili can be fire roasted (barbecue or broiler) until the skins blacken. Allow to cool then rinse under running water while you use your fingers to tear off the skin. When this is finished you rinse under running tap water while you tear off the skins. (This process mimics the New Mexico treatment of their Hatch chilis.) Then you either core them or not, chop them up, and you've got diced roasted chilis. (Should I add vinegar or EVOO or something to preserve them and keeping them from oxidization?)

Or otherwise can anybody give me suggestions on how to keep these jalapeno peppers usable considering IMO tomorrow will be the last day they will be useable without some sort of treatment?


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 28, 2012)

I blanched mine and frozz them in food saver bags. I also made some really good jelly. The jelly makes a good glaze! I defrosted a bag the other day and made poppers wraped in bacon, thet were pretty good. Hope this helps,   Joe


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2012)

I slice them and freeze them on a cookie sheet lined with wax paper (if one freezes on, it's easier/quicker to get it off wax paper than metal). Then when they are frozen, I put them in a freezer safe plastic container and back in the freezer.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 28, 2012)

If you have enough, cowboy candy (google for recipe) is really good, over a block of cream cheese, eaten with crackers or chips.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2012)

I freeze them whole.  No blanching, no seeding, no issues.  

The Foodsaver bags are made for this.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> If you have enough, cowboy candy (google for recipe) is really good, over a block of cream cheese, eaten with crackers or chips.



A quick google search tells me that those are dangerous to have around.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I freeze them whole.  No blanching, no seeding, no issues.
> 
> The Foodsaver bags are made for this.



That is what we do also. We just put them in a zip lock bag.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I freeze them whole.  No blanching, no seeding, no issues.
> 
> The Foodsaver bags are made for this.


According to _Joy of Cooking_, sweet and hot peppers don't need to be blanched before freezing. I usually cut jalapenos in half, I don't remove seeds or membrane. They freeze quicker in halfsies, but if you can freeze them in a bag, so they aren't stuck together, that wouldn't matter.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

I pickle mine.
Slice Jalapeno's. Bring one cup of white grape vinegar, one cup of water, 1 tsp of coriander seeds, 1 tsp of mustard seeds, 1 heaped tsp of sea salt or kosher salt, 2 tsps of sugar to a boil. Add Jalapeno's and simmer for 2 mins.
Spood Jalapeno's into jars, top with brine and seal. Leave to cool and refridgerate till needed.
They last a few months in the fridge but you can boil the finished jars covered in water for 10 mins to make them last longer.

Double amount of brine if you need more, depending on your amount of Jalapeno's.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your suggestions. I think I'll try a variety of the methods and test which produce the best results. Also, depending on what I decide for dinner (the jury is still out) I may make some poppers, a delicious way to preserve them in my stomach! 

BTW, I've been freezing Thai chilis since although I use them fairly often you get a really large amount per container (plastic wrapped styro tray) like my current one half a pound at $4.99/lb. I still face the issue of them going bad before I can use them all. Out of the freezer and thawed they're all rubbery although I think they taste about the same. I prefer them to be firm but there doesn't appear to be any way to preserve them that way. Perhaps a good idea would be to slice them into thin rings (my usual preparation) and freeze them that way and then I won't be faced with slicing rubbery chilis.

Maybe I'll slice and clean the jalapenos so they're popper ready. In fact I wonder how it would work to make the poppers, bacon, toothpick and all, then freeze them. In fact they might even work direct from freezer to oven. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Thank you everybody for your suggestions. I think I'll try a variety of the methods and test which produce the best results. Also, depending on what I decide for dinner (the jury is still out) I may make some poppers, a delicious way to preserve them in my stomach!
> 
> BTW, I've been freezing Thai chilis since although I use them fairly often you get a really large amount per container (plastic wrapped styro tray) like my current one half a pound at $4.99/lb. I still face the issue of them going bad before I can use them all. Out of the freezer and thawed they're all rubbery although I think they taste about the same. I prefer them to be firm but there doesn't appear to be any way to preserve them that way. Perhaps a good idea would be to slice them into thin rings (my usual preparation) and freeze them that way and then I won't be faced with slicing rubbery chilis.
> 
> Maybe I'll slice and clean the jalapenos so they're popper ready. In fact I wonder how it would work to make the poppers, bacon, toothpick and all, then freeze them. In fact they might even work direct from freezer to oven. Any opinions on that?


 
It should work, cheese doesn't freeze solid so it will still melt. Just wrap them airtight.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 30, 2012)

I ended up (a.) eating some poppers, (b.) cut some in half, removed the seeds and froze them for future poppers, (c.) roasted 2 whole under the broiler, skinned and chopped them, and (d.) found 1 left when I was cleaning up so I removed part of the insides and minced it.

The ones I roasted, peeled and shopped turned into a rough puree and looks like it will be good to use in recipes. I won't know more until I've used some of the various processed jalapenos I've made. At least they're not all going wrinkly on the counter and making me wonder why I bought so many. They're really inexpensive though, IIRC 3 pounds for a dollar.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

This thread reminded me that I'm out of pickled Jalapeno's. Made a fresh batch today, Yum!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 30, 2012)

How about a short version of how you pickle your jalapenos?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> How about a short version of how you pickle your jalapenos?


 
Easy as pie! Wash and slice Jalapeno's. Bring a mix of half water half white grape vinegar to a boil. Add about a tsp of sea salt or kosher salt for each cup of vinegar and 2 tsps of sugar. Add a  few mustard seeds and coriander seeds. Add jalapeno's to vinegar mix, simmer for 2-5 mins. Jar and seal. Allow to cool and refridgerate till needed.

Ask me again tomorrow and I'll give you another way  I don't use recipes much, cook by instinct and taste


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Easy as pie! Wash and slice Jalapeno's. Bring a mix of half water half white grape vinegar to a boil. Add about a tsp of sea salt or kosher salt for each cup of vinegar and 2 tsps of sugar. Add a  few mustard seeds and coriander seeds. Add jalapeno's to vinegar mix, simmer for 2-5 mins. Jar and seal. Allow to cool and refridgerate till needed.
> 
> Ask me again tomorrow and I'll give you another way  I don't use recipes much, cook by instinct and taste


Copied and pasted. I waste jalapeños far too often.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Copied and pasted. I waste jalapeños far too often.


Enjoy 
P.S Change the spices to your taste, I change them often. I sometimes add paprika, a few sliced onions, a dash of cayenne, some garlic flakes etc. As long as you add the vinegar and salt you can play around with it a bit. Salt and vinegar help preserve the Jalapeno's.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Since this is a Jalapeno thread I thought I'd just ask a quick question. Half of the Jalapeno's I pickled were ripe and red. I've never tasted the ripe ones. How are they? Does the taste differ much?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 31, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Easy as pie! Wash and slice Jalapeno's. Bring a mix of half water half white grape vinegar to a boil. Add about a tsp of sea salt or kosher salt for each cup of vinegar and 2 tsps of sugar. Add a  few mustard seeds and coriander seeds. Add jalapeno's to vinegar mix, simmer for 2-5 mins. Jar and seal. Allow to cool and refridgerate till needed.
> 
> Ask me again tomorrow and I'll give you another way  I don't use recipes much, cook by instinct and taste



That's about what I expected. Add vinegar, sugar salt, and maybe some mustard. I amost did that.......


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 5, 2012)

I used to work with a guy who prided himself on pickling his own jalapenos. One day he came to work and told me had forgotten about some he had put up in jars. They had eaten through the metal lids. WOW. One drop of that stuff was well let's just say. FIRE!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip, I like to let some of mine ripen to red--they look so pretty sliced up in the jars, red and green.

I don't see any difference in flavor, but I rarely eat plain jalapenos.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Snip, I like to let some of mine ripen to red--they look so pretty sliced up in the jars, red and green.
> 
> I don't see any difference in flavor, but I rarely eat plain jalapenos.


 
Thank you for the reply, I was starting to think no one has had red jalapeno's 
They do look gorgeous, pretty bright red and green. I almost don't want to use them. Think I'll make some for christmas gifts since they have loads of mixed packets at our supermarket. I eat them all the time, even straight from the jar. I love chillies!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I used to work with a guy who prided himself on pickling his own jalapenos. One day he came to work and told me had forgotten about some he had put up in jars. They had eaten through the metal lids. WOW. One drop of that stuff was well let's just say. FIRE!



Wow


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 6, 2012)

Just to update the topic, my best jalapeno method turned out to be roasting and chopping them. I described the technique earlier in the topic. I used the last of them now 9 days later and I'm sure they would last much longer.

In New Mexico they have what they call "Christmas" chili. That's both red and green chili together. You can pretend to be a local when you order your food that way!  (I lived there all last summer...)

The only difference between green, yellow and red jalapenos, or Thai chilis for that matter, is how long they've ripened. You can put green chilis in a dish on your counter and they'll go yellow then red.

I usually just leave my Thai chilis out. Sometimes they get kind of dried so I just ignore them for a month or so. Other times I've chopped them up and let them dry that way. In the first case when they get really dry I chop them up or dry them, in the latter case they're already chopped. Either way they might benefit from a mortar and pestle, or you can have chunky style.

In fact I've got a bowl of Thai chilis on the sink right now and I think I'll whack them with a chef knife a bit and let them sit a few more weeks...

----

The frozen jalapenos made decent poppers although the skins were a bit mushy, and not quite as good after popping them as fresh, but still good.

So far the best way I've found to preserve them is to roast them and chop them and refrigerate. Or you could freeze for much longer life. I think they'll last easily two weeks in the refrigerator.

What kind of bacteria wouldn't die if it hit hot chili peppers?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

In New Mexico they have what they call "Christmas" chili. That's both red and green chili together. You can pretend to be a local when you order your food that way!  (I lived there all last summer...)

I now have lots of Christmas chillies in my fridge 

The only difference between green, yellow and red jalapenos, or Thai chilis for that matter, is how long they've ripened. You can put green chilis in a dish on your counter and they'll go yellow then red.

I've opened the first bottle, they do taste different but in a good way.

What kind of bacteria wouldn't die if it hit hot chili peppers? [/QUOTE]

Me, I'm a tough little germ


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 6, 2012)

What kind of chilis come in a bottle?

Yeah Snippy, I know you're a tough little germ. That's what I like about you!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> What kind of chilis come in a bottle?
> 
> The kind I pickle and preserve in bottles
> 
> Yeah Snippy, I know you're a tough little germ. That's what I like about you!


 
I adapt to survive


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 10, 2012)

I have more to say on this topic including pictures.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I have more to say on this topic including pictures.


 
Well?! We're waiting


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm workin' on this topic just for you, pumpkin, but it's interfering with cooking my dinner, and I wouldn't want to delay you from posting tomorrow's dinner topic. I'd kind of like to face tomorrow's dinner after I've ate tonight's dinner.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm workin' on this topic just for you, pumpkin, but it's interfering with cooking my dinner, and I wouldn't want to delay you from posting tomorrow's dinner topic. I'd kind of like to face tomorrow's dinner after I've ate tonight's dinner.


 
Just for me, I feel special now 
You make dinner without Jalapeno's?, that's just wrong  I'm still stumped with tonights dinner, it's only 7 am and my coffee is not working! Wish it had Vodka in it. I don't like Mondays


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

Snippy, aren't you busy cooking tomorrow's dinner?

Actually I added some jalapenos to my lamb burger, although they were freshly chopped. (Well, freshly chopped a few days ago. Believe me, those things are too mean for any bacteria to mess with them...)

Hey, vodka's not just for rabbits! Try it with your Trix!  Don't like Mondays, eh? You should be where I am, it's still Sunday for another 18 minutes. I'll be counting sheep when Monday rolls around...

(By the way, forget the vodka. Everclear is the real deal!!! 190 proof!!!)

So here's the pics you've been pestering me about. 

1. fresh jalapenos (okay, mature jalapenos)
2. after I roasted the yoohoo out of them
3. then you peel the blistered skins off
4. all chopped up on the block, courtesy of a chef knife
5. and condimentized, ready to eat (condomentised if you're UK English)

Actually they're worth buying just to torture and whack 'em, better than canned chilis and probably 1/10 the price if even that.

And by the way, don't even _think_ of picking the seeds out. That's part of what makes 'em good, and roasting the jalapenos mellows them to some degree.

p.s. you keep sippin' the vodka in the mocha and you won't be awake for tomorrow's/today's dinner... 

p.p.s. still Sunday here for another 6 miinutes...

p.p.p.s. what are you having for dinner Tuesday? wow, I bet that came out of left field!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Snippy, aren't you busy cooking tomorrow's dinner?
> 
> Was actually eating some leftovers from today's dinner
> Made some hamburger soup for tomorrow's dinner. (This could get confusing!)
> ...


 
Hamburger Soup, apparently Americans can't afford bread rolls.

P.S The condomentised jalapeno's sound great! I'll try it


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

lmao u da funny grrl! 

Ask not for whom the bell tolls... Mine just tolled 6 gongs and now I'm up and at 'em!  My caffeine level has just about reached operating level... A second cup and I'll be in the zone! I'm drinking WFM 77865 "Volcan Mind Blend" or maybe it's "Vulcan..." this guy wrote it down sloppy. Pretty good coffee! I usually drink TJ's Colombian.

In the end freezing jalapenos worked out to be an unsatisfactory method because when thawed they're kind of rubbery, although if they're going to be chopped as an ingredient they're probably okay.

Broiling them, peeling them and making a one-ingredient salsa turned out to be an excellent method, and I'm going to buy additional jalapenos (over my popper quota) just to burn them and hack their little singed flayed bodies into jalapeno salsa! This results in a broad flavored salsa (due to the roasting) somewhere between raw and cooked, but it evaporates in the refrigerator due to it being so good on lots of things that it gets used up.

The sliced and frozen jalapenos thawed and made into poppers produced limp poppers that still tasted okay but fresh jalapeno poppers are better.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> lmao u da funny grrl!
> 
> Ask not for whom the bell tolls... Mine just tolled 6 gongs and now I'm up and at 'em!  My caffeine level has just about reached operating level... A second cup and I'll be in the zone! I'm drinking WFM 77865 "Volcan Mind Blend" or maybe it's "Vulcan..." this guy wrote it down sloppy. Pretty good coffee! I usually drink TJ's Colombian.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell lalala!
Oh boy I love that first cuppa in the morning  Almost nothing like it, almost ;0)

I'm on a bit of jalapeno mission myself now. Making loads of pickles and relishes  They are hotter than usual though.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry about the half arsed reply to your previous post. All your ideas sound yummy! Was on the phone with my sister, think she has verbal diarrhea lol!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

Roast some. I'm sure you will like it. Don't worry if the skins turn black. The technique is used on many peppers in Mexican cuisine. Depending on the pepper blackening is just right to free the outside tough skin to separate it from the delicious contents. This step is often done under running water, probably partly to keep the irritating juices from getting on your hands, partly to make the peppers separate easier. My peppers were a bit difficult to separate without losing some of the flesh.

I made the jalapeno salsa shown in the photographs specifically for photographing (and I only had two left). I usually make a lot more jalapeno salsa than that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Roast some. I'm sure you will like it. Don't worry if the skins turn black. The technique is used on many peppers in Mexican cuisine. Depending on the pepper blackening is just right to free the outside tough skin to separate it from the delicious contents. This step is often done under running water, probably partly to keep the irritating juices from getting on your hands, partly to make the peppers separate easier. My peppers were a bit difficult to separate without losing some of the flesh.
> 
> I made the jalapeno salsa shown in the photographs specifically for photographing (and I only had two left). I usually make a lot more jalapeno salsa than that.


 
I'm sure I will  I've roasted other peppers before so I'll try your way for sure! Roasting does add great flavour.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry about the half arsed reply to your previous post. All your ideas sound yummy! Was on the phone with my sister, think she has verbal diarrhea lol!



Don't fret, your reply didn't seem _half arsed_ at all. Possibly fully...  I was organizing my food photography section on my HDD, trying to get the various food shot folders more sensibly named so I can find things more easily.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just to update the topic, my best jalapeno method turned out to be roasting and chopping them. I described the technique earlier in the topic. I used the last of them now 9 days later and I'm sure they would last much longer...


I can't find it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I can't find it.



Maybe it was earlier in the other topic... 

Spread your jalapeno peppers out on a pan that fits under your broiler and broil them until the skin blackens, turning them over as necessary to get all the skin blackened. Alternately, do it on your barbecue grill with appropriate changes. Once completely blackened all around, let them cool off then peel off the skins. Doing it under running water might help, let them dry off or blot them dry before proceeding. Cut off the stems and discard them. Use a chef knife and chop the rest together seeds and all, then put it in a dish, you're done!

I don't know how long the broiled jalapeno salsa lasts in the fridge because mine never lasted that long. It makes a nice starter for more complex salsas. For one, take some sliced fresh pineapple and cook it on your grill while you're cooking whatever else, then chop up some pineapple for your salsa. The pineapple slices make nice side dishes too. Cook them until they've got grill marks and are caramelized.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Greg. I really like the idea of the pineapple added to the peppers. Now we are heading in the direction of a chutney.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Don't fret, your reply didn't seem _half arsed_ at all. Possibly fully...  I was organizing my food photography section on my HDD, trying to get the various food shot folders more sensibly named so I can find things more easily.


 
Yip fully! This day has done my head in fully! Don't worry won't go there 
Just too many kids (that don't belong to me!), family half killing each other 
I'm meant to be the one causing trouble, I am the youngest. Now I'm playing mommy to my older siblings and my own mother.

Shoot, just went there!

Think I'll go buy some more jalapeno's tomorrow and make some roasted. Would have been nice to still have my own in the garden. I had jalapeno's, cayenne, birds eye, scotch bonnets, habanero's, some other tiny purple chillies, bullets, peppadews etc. Home grown is so much better.
That jalapeno salsa of yours will be great on loaded fries!

I just peel my potatoes pretty thick, then fry till crispy, season with sea salt, top with crispy bacon bits, crispy fried onions and grated cheese. Grill till cheese melts and serve with salsa, sour cream and guacamole.
Like nachos


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Thanks Greg. I really like the idea of the pineapple added to the peppers. Now we are heading in the direction of a chutney.


Yeah that's it. It could go into a traditional chutney, but just a suggestion: chop up some whole limes, juice, pulp, skin and all, just reject the seeds. (Limes don't usually have much seeds.) Chop the skin really fine, like mince it. This is a take-off place for many delicious salsas... Bobby Flay, look out! 

By the way, I bought a couple pounds of jalapenos today at Super King. Mostly to roast them, and I got a 1/2 pound of pasillas too, because the pasillas are the ones I've heard mostly about roasting this way. I have a couple hours of consciousness left (9 p.m. here) and I might as well get a start on next week's salsas.

Really, get those peppers under the burner and roast them until they're black and the skin blistered, then let them cool and throw the skin away, cut the stems off, then chop/dice them. This is a good master batch starter recipe to branch out into other chili based recipes, much like the French mother sauces thing.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 13, 2012)

I have my pasillas roasted and workin' on my jalapenos. I had a few poppers tonight with my dinner, and saved a few, who knows when you gonna need poppers. My poppers were especially good tonight because I used meat market bacon instead of supermarket bottom price bacon. Yes Virginia, price does matter, and bigger is better--worth it.

So I got more jalapenos roasting under the broiler as I type this... hoping I don't nod off and toast my poppers.

It's now 10 p.m. local time and probably Snippy has tomorrow's dinner all planned...


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I have my pasillas roasted and workin' on my jalapenos. I had a few poppers tonight with my dinner, and saved a few, who knows when you gonna need poppers. My poppers were especially good tonight because I used meat market bacon instead of supermarket bottom price bacon. Yes Virginia, price does matter, and bigger is better--worth it.
> 
> So I got more jalapenos roasting under the broiler as I type this... hoping I don't nod off and toast my poppers.
> 
> It's now 10 p.m. local time and probably Snippy has tomorrow's dinner all planned...


 
Clueless today actually  Toast and marmite for me, the kids can eat leftover hamburger soup! They loved it, I can't do texture like that. The taste was good though. I just ate a bowl of the broth.
Maybe I'll find the mojo to make something new later


----------

